# Kmail?



## Taigatrommel (24. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich versuche meine Emails aus dem Programm Kmail zu sichern.
Aber irgendwie klappt das überhaupt nicht. Entweder habe ich keine Rechte oder in den (aus dem home - Verzeichnis) kopierten Email - Ordnern befindet sich kein Inhalt. Diese merkwürdige Eigenschaft tritt sogar auf, wenn ich die Ordner als "zip" packe. Warum?
Oder wie sichert man Emails bei Kmail?

Vielen Dank


----------



## qtux (26. September 2003)

hi mit bitte welchem tool versuchst du die ordner zu sichern ? mit konquerer oder wie hieß das bei kde ? die mails sind denk ich mal unter ~/MAIL zu finden und wenn du die ordner sicherst kann es sein das da nix drin ist da die mail dateinen mit einem . (punkt) beginnen und somit versteckt sind das heißt soviel wie guck mal ob in deinem konquerer versteckte dateien anzuzeigen gehen (ich denk schon) und dann sicherer oder packe nochmals dann wird auch was drinn sein !


----------

